# You will never guess......



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

....and NO GOOGLING:



Britain's biggest selling LP of 1970-71.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Probably too obvious but I'll go for _Bridge Over Troubled Water_. I know it got to the top of the album charts on numerous occasions during 1970 and 1971 so it must have been a massive seller during the whole of that time.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The biggest selling lp BY BRITISH BAND.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Probably something from Engelbert Humperdinck or Tom Jones.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps it's a novelty act who shifted 60m units in Egypt or something. I'm out.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Percy Lee, the old Somerset song "Waly Waly" arranged ben britten also performed by Sarah Brightman but hers was not not as popular


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Granted one should view everything on the internet with skepticism, and granted I have not given this verification, but can it truely be that a mediocre , goodtime pub folkrock/pop lp be THAT popular?And in one of the best years (1971) for music ever???

Lindisfarne's second lp, "Fog On The Tyne". "Topping the album charts in '72 for 4 weeks."


Charisma label was mainly a prog label. Its top 5 bands included Van der Graf generator and Genesis. So, way back when I first bought a Lindisfarne lp , I was shocked. I had not expected THIS limp music.


Apparently the songs are extremely "catchy".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Not so surprising. For a few years in the 1970's so called 'Folk Rock' was very popular. Lindisfarne and other bands such as Fairport Convention, Steeleye Span, Pentangle, The Strawbs etc. were scoring hit records. But you can blame Bob Dylan for that.

Lindidfarne's first two albums were excellent by the way. I still have them.






Best wishes from 1972
Metairie Road


----------

